# Altima's and CVT



## meck (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 2007 Altima with 106k, never had any problems with it. Recently my wife ran over some rocks and tore a hole in the transmission tank. So the local shop fixed that and put new
fluid in, so I guess that would qualify as a "fluid replacement".:laugh: Are all CVT's suspect or is it just Nissan's? I see Honda also sells all their cars with a CVT transmission (and I'm sure there are other cars).


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

MotorTrend and Automobile have been more positive on Honda's than Nissan's. Consumer Reports added Nissan to their unreliable top ten. Honda not on that list.


----------



## mahmoodstarz (Nov 16, 2016)

I recently bought a second hand 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5S. It has 137,000 miles on it. I checked the condition of the CVT fluid. It was light in color (like pale yellow), and not dark. I have following questions:

1. Should I get the fluid replaced?

2. How many quartz it requires for a drain and fill?

3. Is it safe to buy the NS2 oil from ebay?

4. Nissan Dealership is asking around $250 for replacement. What do you suggest. should i get it replaced from Nissan dealer or a place which charges me less?

I shall be thankful for a prompt response.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

mahmoodstarz said:


> I recently bought a second hand 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5S. It has 137,000 miles on it. I checked the condition of the CVT fluid. It was light in color (like pale yellow), and not dark. I have following questions:
> 
> 1. Should I get the fluid replaced? *If there are no records/proof of CVT flush, then yes. *
> 
> ...


Answers in bold above ... forum rule required this text, as it didn't recognize minimum characters entered in the bold above.


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

What I know is that the first gen of Honda and Mitsubishi has a very weak cvt that one reason why it pulled down the value of the brand.


----------

